# Advice needed from an ELECTRICIAN who has successfully moved to usa from uk????



## Stueybath (May 31, 2013)

If there are any electricians that have successfully emigrated to the usa from the uk. Just need some advice really. Id just like to know where to get started. I know of all the elements i need to consider but i just dont know where to start :/, thankyou


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stueybath said:


> If there are any electricians that have successfully emigrated to the usa from the uk. Just need some advice really. Id just like to know where to get started. I know of all the elements i need to consider but i just dont know where to start :/, thankyou


It always starts with a visa.


----------



## Stueybath (May 31, 2013)

i know i need a H1B visa but i also know i need a prespective employer who will be willing to sponsor me. Which is where im stuck, i havent found any employers as yet, but surely ther should be a site that list all employers in every state that offers this kind of sponsorship?? If not im stuck as to what i should do? Do i apply for the h1b visa and then find an employer? If so what is the official site used to apply as ive seen several??? Thankyou


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The employer has to apply for a working visa for you....
It's expensive, and there are lots of USA electricians probably looking for work, so it's highly unlikely you'll find sponsorship.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stueybath said:


> i know i need a H1B visa but i also know i need a prespective employer who will be willing to sponsor me. Which is where im stuck, i havent found any employers as yet, but surely ther should be a site that list all employers in every state that offers this kind of sponsorship?? If not im stuck as to what i should do? Do i apply for the h1b visa and then find an employer? If so what is the official site used to apply as ive seen several??? Thankyou


Why do you not read up on H1B requirements to familiarize yourself with the qualifications a potential employee has to bring to the table and what it involves on the employer side?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There are no visa for trades in the US 

you would need a degree preferably a Masters

The H-1B is a non-immigrant visa in the United States under the Immigration and Nationality Act, It allows US employers to temporarily employ foreign workers in specialty occupations

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## Stueybath (May 31, 2013)

thankyou davis1, ive always been led to believe by what ive read that the h1b visa is what i need to apply for but it really doesnt sound like being an electrician comes under the requirements. if this is the case, what kind of visa should i be looking at?

also would there be any chance for my fiance. at the moment she is a stay at home mum and has just started her own little business, she hopes to make it very successful but if it doesnt go that way shes not really qualified in anything and i think shed be willing to train and qualify in anything if it meant we could move to the US. its been such a big dream of hers and now shes got me hooked on the idea. its something we both really want.


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks like there aren't any job visas you would qualify for, at least to my knowledge. If you have at least $100k in the bank, you could go for the investor visa, E2. With this visa you invest money in a U.S. business or you start your own business. The visa is good for 2-4 years but can be renewed indefinitely (as long as the business is doing well). However, it doesn't lead to a green card.


----------

